# Older model Jet 18" bandsaw



## braunthrax (Mar 16, 2012)

I have an opportunity to purchase a Jet 18" bandsaw, model # (I think?) 708750G for $600. It has low hours and looks like a very clean machine. My Dad is going to go look at it for me Wed. morning. The machine is in SW Florida and I would have to have it shipped to NE Indiana. It has 10 1/4" high resaw capacity with 1 1/2 HP motor wired for 115 but can be for 230V. It has 18 3/4" left of fence and can't rememeber the right of fence capacity. It also has a 19" by 19" table with one T-slot. If anyone has one of these, any info would be greatly apprieciated. Also I can't find a manual online anywhere, including the Jet website. The noticable difference from the newer 18" model is the upper blade guides. These have a longer horizontal style, looks like the adjustments are from the far left and right on the guides. A single bearing on both sides and one thrust bearing at the back. It was Manufactured in 11/1999. Hope thats enough info. Thanks for all replies.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a shop full of Jet and Powermatic and while the old Jet Equipment was better, a 18" bandsaw with a 10" resaw capacity is not very good - if you do any basic wood woodworking you will need at least 12" - look at the Grizzly Ultimate with a riser block - I have tried this and it will easily match my Jet bandsaw and the shipping cost will be a lot cheaper. Good Sawing


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Woodcraft puts the Rikon 14" Deluxe on sale a few times a year for $800 dollars. It will resaw 13" and has a 1 1/2 hp motor also has a 5 year warranty. If you live near a store then you can get it without paying any shipping charges. Check it out on Youtube.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

I know of a site where they have the Jet band saw manuals. Go to BandSawManuals.com • Download free maintenance manuals and service books
They have manuals for many, many brands of saws. Free download!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for giving a site where we can download free band saw manuals. I lost the manual of my Trajan band saw yesterday and I badly needed it today. Good thing I scanned through this post and I got what I need.


----------



## Fabitfast (Jun 14, 2012)

A Trajan band saw? I once came across that brand on the net but I hardly can’t remember what that site was. Are Trajan saws good? I want to know the qualities of a Trajan band saw as well as its specs and mechanism. Where do you think I can find Trajan saws?


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Trajan saws may not be as popular as those of Amada, DoAll, Hyd-Mech, etc. but in terms of quality, performance and user friendliness, Trajan saws are top-of-the-list saws. Trajan saws are designed by people who know the metal cutting industry. Every Trajan saw has a strong gear box, hydraulic down feed control, a wire chip brush, and a standard coolant pump system. All of these results to fast precise cutting on any kind of material that you feed. Trajan saws are available here: Band Saw Links.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

You should be able to get a comparable band saw on craigslist locally or nearly so.

Do a search on riser in tools.

Here is the result in the Seattle area:

seattle tools - by owner classifieds "riser" - craigslist

I wish I had this advice when I bought my band saw.
Issaquah has an 18" with riser for $400

"Grizzly 18 in band saw with a mobile base, 6 inch riser and extra blades $400"


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, the saw is $600, how much is shipping? When combined, where does that put you? I think you may do better putting the money locally, and another poster mentioned the Rikon 14", it really is worth a look. The rikon while not too big for small projects, has the resaw capacity to tackle a few larger projects. The motor is on the light side for a 12" resaw, but for occasional use it should be fine, plus you'll be getting a NEW saw as opposed to an almost new saw, along with a 5 year warranty. Additionally what ever the total combined amount of saw and shipping, it may open up many other possabilities for you with other brands, Grizzly for instance. I went to Grizzlys scratch and dent sale this spring, and came home with a 17" 2hp and 12" resaw, G0513X2 for under $400, it needed some work and some parts, but I think I have about $500 into it now, and it runs great, I can resaw flitches @ 1/16", consistantly and they are VERY smooth, I did add a Woodslicer 3/4" blade to it, beautiful cuts with that blade!


----------



## Fabitfast (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link bosox! I’m liking Trajan saws more and more. I just need a little more information before pulling the trigger.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

No problem Fabitfast! If you need more information about trajan saws, I think you can call their customer service hotline located on their site. They would be the most knowledgeable people in terms of Trajan saws.


----------



## Fabitfast (Jun 14, 2012)

I will, thanks! I am planning to buy the trajan 270 Horizontal Band Saw. I’ll keep you posted on updates after I seal the deal.


----------



## surfside (Jun 27, 2012)

I have heard of Trajan brand band saws but have not seen one. Do you know where to find Trajan saws?


----------



## Fabitfast (Jun 14, 2012)

I called them. I spoke with June. He answered my questions well but I think I’m still not going to purchase yet. I will call them back if I’m ready.


----------

